# G.W. Healey & Son, Model PL-523. Head Alignment Issues



## maynee89 (May 2, 2022)

Gday all, Just Purchased this Taiwanese lathe local for a good price. but once i got into it i noticed the misalignment on in the head stock. . i cracked the seals on the bearings and inspected them and they looked ok but i am far from an expert. Is there adjustment that im not aware of? 
could something else be the problem?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 3, 2022)

There is a procedure in the Grizzly G4004G lathe that says to tighten the bearings up to a certain point and then run the lathe at medium-high speed for 10 minutes. If the bearings are too hot remove 10º of angle on the bearing retaining bolt, if they are not warm at all add 10º to the retaining bolt TQ.

So download the manual and read it for the correct procedure.


----------

